# B24 and B17 WWII bombers, Collings Foundation aircraft.



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Collings Foundation's WWII Bombers -

B17 flight deck









B17 Catwalk from the waist across the bomb bay to the tail. No fat boys allowed









B17 waist gun position looking to rear, bell ball turret dead center









B24 waist gun and ball turret.









B24 Navigator/radio op position to right, flight deck ahead.









More pics here - http://billsmotrilla.zenfolio.com/f958528193


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great set of shots. That first one is really good. Almost looks like an HDR in B & W.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool, Are these HDR or Blended? If not you did a fantastic job with the exposure.
I bet this is the same one I was in here in Galveston, It was with the Collings foundation also. My photos didnt turn out this good though.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Not HDR. Shot RAW with an Olympus OMD E1 which has a LOT of detail that can be pulled up from the shadows and recovered from highlights that look blown out at first glance. The BW was processed with Silver Effects plugin to Lightroom CC. The overcast day and flat lighting helped too.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ones.

Griz


----------

